# Google Wallet...how is it?



## Desmond (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi,

I've wanted to purchase some apps from the Play store. When I proceeded to checkout, I was welcomed by a Google Wallet page. Since I don't see any other options of payment, I postponed my purchase because I am a bit skeptical about it. I wanted to know, does it permanently store your card number and whether it is a good thing to do so.

Thanks


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes it stores your CC Information permanently.

And for your second question, it's up to you. Whether you'd be comfortable with the same and trust Google.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 27, 2012)

It is very reliable. I use it regularly to purchase Humble Bundle or Android apps.
Its fast and secure


----------



## dexbg (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes.. 
1. Google Wallet will store you CC details and can used for One-Click-Purchases from vendors which support this service.

2. This service is pretty reliable but its not good if you're an impulsive buyer ..


----------



## Desmond (Aug 28, 2012)

Can we remove credit card details if we want to?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 28, 2012)

^^Yes you can.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok...I'll give it a shot then.

Also, can anyone tell in brief what services support Wallet for payment?


----------



## dexbg (Sep 13, 2012)

Google Play Store .. and other paid Google services like Voice & Drive


----------



## Desmond (Sep 13, 2012)

If I purchase an app for one device, will I be able to install it on another device or do I have to repurchase it?


----------



## dexbg (Sep 13, 2012)

You just have to configure the account which was used to purchase the app to the Android device you want.

App will come on that device too.


----------



## shaurya.malik88 (Sep 20, 2012)

Google wallet is nothing a kind of support or we can say a virtual wallet that provided by the google to store all your credit and debit cards. So that you can carry all your credit cards, debit cards and offers on your android phones, do online shopping, you can pay your payment by your phone.


----------



## ico (Sep 21, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> If I purchase an app for one device, will I be able to install it on another device or do I have to repurchase it?


If you purchased an app using xyz@gmail.com, then you can install it in as many phones as possible given that you are using xyz@gmail.com in those Android phones.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Ok...I'll give it a shot then.
> 
> Also, can anyone tell in brief what services support Wallet for payment?


Lot of third party websites also support Google Wallet. www.humblebundle.com for example.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 26, 2012)

I have a Bank Of Baroda Visa electron Debit card and all Google Play transactions are getting declined. What shall I do?

I can purchase stuff on Steam without any problems with the same card.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 26, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I have a Bank Of Baroda Visa electron Debit card and all Google Play transactions are getting declined. What shall I do?
> 
> I can purchase stuff on Steam without any problems with the same card.



Just now read an Awesome thread by ico. Read it and you should be knowing why is it not working.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/internet-...information-regarding-indian-debit-cards.html


----------



## debarshi (Sep 29, 2012)

Seems ICICI has fixed itself regarding Google Wallet payments atleast


----------



## aumshah (Oct 2, 2012)

According to Google, this new system makes it easier for banks to participate in Google Wallet by speeding up the integration process required to add new cards to Google Wallet.


----------

